# Hey...



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I like you guys


----------



## duke33 (Jun 9, 2007)

We like you too.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Your a class act lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

is this a sign ur coming back here?!?!?!?!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Ur a pretty cool chic ur self there FC.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Tallonebball said:


> Your a class act lol



Don't hate!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Fishychic said:


> Don't hate!


Haha I meant it!! Why does everyone think I'm attacking them??


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

lol poor tallone!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nice to see you grace our pages again fc....still as beautiful as ever...
don't stay away so long.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Well now, I'll take this one personally.:lol:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I like me too.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

cool hello again


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

troll.....


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

seedubs1 said:


> Ease up jealousy. I bet he works hard.
> 
> Sorry you're chubly.


are you blind or just retarded?


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

seedubs1 said:


> I'm just saying.....She has a chubly face.
> 
> and it's not nice to use that word as a derogatory term. Hope you go die somewhere.


hahaha troll.....


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh, you're funny. I think it's cute how you think we don't know what's going on with you fools. 
Hahahahaha good night.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

This is what happens when 3 stupid guys get on a forum and act like trolls, ignore them they are looking for girls because they can't find one in real life, we obviously know why. I'm sure they will be banned soon.


----------



## Three (Apr 12, 2010)

Tallonebball said:


> This is what happens when 3 stupid guys get on a forum and act like trolls, ignore them they are looking for girls because they can't find one in real life, we obviously know why. I'm sure they will be banned soon.


Ha Ha Ha, you're right. Don't they have anything better to do?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

fishnut , I think you have a huge crush on yourself. That makes you ulgy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

no......they aren't
as you can tell by this forum.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

is it just me.....or were there more posts here just a few minutes ago?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

looks like the mods are in action. deleting troll threads.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

awe.....I definately had a couple of informative posts removed.


----------

